
Play old retro abandonware games and abandoned OS/interfaces online - askariwa
https://classicreload.com/
======
askariwa
I've just found this site which brought to me my youth. Description taken rom
the site : "ClassicReload was setup for preservation of 5,000+ old retro
abandonware games and abandoned OS/interfaces that you can play online right
in your web browser for education and research purposes. There is just
something magical about the old DOS games that just brings back memories and
takes many of us back to our childhood or a time when things were simpler and
just as much fun without all the animation that is the standard these days.
These games were from a time when there were so many different types of PC's
on the market that all had different hardware. You will notice that many of
the games will let you change sounds cards, graphics cards etc. There was so
much change in the 80’s and 90’s with DOS games and many seem to be all but
forgotten, but we have them here! (If there is a game missing shoot us a
message and we’ll put it up.) This website was not only setup to try to
preserve these games, but also to make them playable for free on modern
desktop computers, tablets and phones. Before you get started make sure that
you are using the latest Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox."

